# virtualbox-ose still not working



## caesius (Apr 4, 2010)

I've read this thread, but I noticed the virtualbox-ose port was updated a few days ago, so I assume it was updated to fix the problem described in the pr (see link to thread)

However after reinstalling the port and deleting ~/.Virtualbox, I'm still having the same problem.

First this error:






Then this one:





The errors come about when I try to start the Windows image.

Is the latest version of Virtualbox working for anyone else?


----------



## Erratus (Apr 4, 2010)

You need to load the vboxdrv kernel module via /boot/loader.conf:

vboxdrv_load="YES"


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And you'll need the other two for networking:
vboxnetadp.ko - host-only adapter mode.
vboxnetflt.ko - bridged mode.


```
[od@meh ~]$ ls /boot/modules/ | grep vbox
vboxdrv.ko
vboxnetadp.ko
vboxnetflt.ko
```


----------



## caesius (Apr 4, 2010)

```
blackbox# ls /boot/modules/ | grep vbox
vboxdrv.ko
vboxnetadp.ko
vboxnetflt.ko
blackbox#
```

Thanks for the replies, I have these loaded though...


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And `kldstat -v` shows all are loaded?


----------



## caesius (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmmm. No.

Here's my loader.conf

```
blackbox# cat /boot/loader.conf
nvidia_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"

vboxdrv_load="YES"
vboxnetadp_load="YES"
vboxnetflt_load="YES"
```

but you're right, kldstat -v shows nothing, but it won't let me load the files...

```
blackbox# kldstat -v | grep vb
blackbox# kldload vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt
kldload: can't load vboxdrv: File exists
kldload: can't load vboxnetadp: File exists
kldload: can't load vboxnetflt: File exists
```

Can you see the problem?

Cheers, Benjamin


----------

